# Most beautiful rangefinder?



## The Barbarian

I've always loved the classic rangefinders.   What do you think is the most beautiful of the 35mm rangefinders?

My nominee...



 The Werra was made by Karl Zeiss Jena, and is a remarkably clean and "modern" looking camera.   The lens hood reverses to cover the entire lens, protecting it.   The rewind lever and exposure counter are on the bottom.   You turn a ring around the lens mount to advance the film and cock the shutter.

A remarkable design.   The meter on mine still works, although not very accurately.


----------



## Derrel

Soooooo many beautiful rangefinders have been made! It's very hard to choose the "most beautiful"...in the 35mm film size, I'd say I like most the appearance of the Nikon SP, shown here, D3S_6868-600.jpg

and also the entire Leica III series!!! IIIf, IIIg, IIIc--all sexy as heck! To me, the older, thread mount Leicas look prettier than the M3 and newer variants. I also have a soft spot for the Contax II series cameras. And the brand-new Zeiss-Ikon is pretty sexy too!

For people who have no idea what is being discussed here, THIS page has some GREAT LINKS to classic rangefinders!!!  Classic Camera Profiles


----------



## MK3Brent

I'm partial to my Petri's. 
But, I'll repost them here.


----------



## compur

Not necessarily the most beautiful, but a looker IMO:


----------



## camperbc

My vote goes to my two favorite Soviet rangefinders; the FED 2 and Zorki-4. They are quite beautiful, in my opinion, and are capable of stunning photographs with their Industar 26 and 61 lenses. And they don't cost a fortune either; I paid less than $100 for each of these absolutely mint beauties.

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland: about my photography:

_*FED 2 (D6)*_






*Zorki-4*


----------



## SamSpade1941

Derrel said:


> Soooooo many beautiful rangefinders have been made! It's very hard to choose the "most beautiful"...in the 35mm film size, I'd say I like most the appearance of the Nikon SP, shown here, D3S_6868-600.jpg
> 
> and also the entire Leica III series!!! IIIf, IIIg, IIIc--all sexy as heck! To me, the older, thread mount Leicas look prettier than the M3 and newer variants. I also have a soft spot for the Contax II series cameras. And the brand-new Zeiss-Ikon is pretty sexy too!
> 
> For people who have no idea what is being discussed here, THIS page has some GREAT LINKS to classic rangefinders!!!  Classic Camera Profiles




Derrel has it right The SP was the sleekest rangefinder ever made and way ahead of its time. So far ahead of its time in fact that Leica did not catch up with it till the late 80's and early 90's. In fact Nikon had a version of the SP made they never released for sale with TTL metering. Look how long it took Leica to do that.  I keep hoping and praying one of these days I am going with find a Nikon SP black body with full compliment of lenses at a yard sale or estate sale for $10 .....


----------



## Sw1tchFX

If I bought a Leica, it'd probably be a chrome M4:


----------



## Compaq

I'm pretty partial to the wonderful Olympus 35SP, black version. It's simple in design, yet very advanced for its age. First rangefinder with both matrix and spot meter. I think it's hot. I love the viewfinder and the metering system! The lens has a "rounded appearance" that makes for a nice nose. Also, maybe, the classical, antique smell is clouding my judgement. Shooting smells soooo DELISH!





Produkt_1 by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr




Produkt_3 by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr




Produkt_2 by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr


----------



## gsgary

Sw1tchFX said:


> If I bought a Leica, it'd probably be a chrome M4:



No my black M4 is much nicer (i must take a photo of it), but i still love my Zorki


----------



## Robin Usagani

This one is pretty good.


----------



## Compaq

Neat. Does it automatically correct for parallax?


----------



## sovietdoc

Buying these cameras nowadays is more useless than buying classic cars.  

While there are two things classic cars offer that modern dont - body style and sound

these old cameras offer nothing that can't offered by modern DSLRs.  In some cases, pictures taken with these can look quite good, but overall any modern DSLR will absolutely destroy any of these old film cameras with manual focus lenses.  

You could argue that the looks are no longer the same because the modern dslrs are big and bulky, but leica still has the same body style as old cameras did, and those EVIL cameras of new are trying to mimic the more compact look of those old cameras.  

But then again, I never understood people who collected things they couldn't use.  Seems like just a waste of space collecting dust.

Don't hate, just my opinion.  Although out of the cameras presented in this thread, those Russian cameras look the best for my taste, I sure wouldn't mind modern dslr's lookin' like that for less than Leica's prices.


----------



## Derrel

Here's one of the "new" Japanese rangefinders that helped start the "rangefinder renaissance" that Mr. Gandy talks about so much on his cameraquest dot com pages--the Bessa-R, the one from 1999. I bought this one back when it was the hot new thing, and have kept it somewhat carefully. This camera uses LTM or Leica Thread Mount lenses AKA "Leica screw mount" lenses. I have it shown here with the first-ever 35mm aspherical lens made in Leica screw mount, the Voigtlander (Cosina-designed and made) 35mm f/1.7 Ultron Aspherical. It's a pretty decent lens too. This particular Bessa model is the camera that launched quite a few "new" rangefinder users into the market, since it, and its lenses, were priced sooo affordably compared to Leica M-series stuff. It doesn't have the design panache of a camera from the house of Leitz, but it does have a certain "form follows function" type of very basic, simple design. Nothing fancy...mechanically-timed shutter, speeds B and 1- 1/1000 second, folding angled crank rewind, hinged back, 1/125 X-synch speed, and manually switchable, top-deck mounted finder frameline selector that has three settings:75 on the left, and 50mm on the right, and in the middle, the paired 35/90 bright-line pairing, all with automatic parallax correction. "Understated simplicity and functionality".
 Edit: Here are a couple more pics of the Bessa R. This camera does have match-diode light metering.
*   the Bessa-R*


----------



## SamSpade1941

Derrel said:


> Here's one of the "new" Japanese rangefinders that helped start the "rangefinder renaissance" that Mr. Gandy talks about so much on his cameraquest dot com pages--the Bessa-R, the one from 1999. I bought this one back when it was the hot new thing, and have kept it somewhat carefully. This camera uses LTM or Leica Thread Mount lenses AKA "Leica screw mount" lenses. I have it shown here with the first-ever 35mm aspherical lens made in Leica screw mount, the Voigtlander (Cosina-designed and made) 35mm f/1.7 Ultron Aspherical. It's a pretty decent lens too. This particular Bessa model is the camera that launched quite a few "new" rangefinder users into the market, since it, and its lenses, were priced sooo affordably compared to Leica M-series stuff. It doesn't have the design panache of a camera from the house of Leitz, but it does have a certain "form follows function" type of very basic, simple design. Nothing fancy...mechanically-timed shutter, speeds B and 1- 1/1000 second, folding angled crank rewind, hinged back, 1/125 X-synch speed, and manually switchable, top-deck mounted finder frameline selector that has three settings:75 on the left, and 50mm on the right, and in the middle, the paired 35/90 bright-line pairing, all with automatic parallax correction. "Understated simplicity and functionality".
> View attachment 16955
> *   the Bessa-R*



I know where there is one of these with two lenses for sale for $450 and I have debated it seriously for the last week. It has a 35mm, a 85mm lens.  Derrel you are not the only person I have heard say that these are great cameras.


----------



## Angela Spangler

Those are all awesome. Would love to obtain a couple one day.


----------



## usayit

Derrel said:
			
		

> Here's one of the "new" Japanese rangefinders that helped start the "rangefinder renaissance" that Mr. Gandy talks about so much on his cameraquest dot com pages--the Bessa-R, the one from 1999. I bought this one back when it was the hot new thing, and have kept it somewhat carefully. This camera uses LTM or Leica Thread Mount lenses AKA "Leica screw mount" lenses. I have it shown here with the first-ever 35mm aspherical lens made in Leica screw mount, the Voigtlander (Cosina-designed and made) 35mm f/1.7 Ultron Aspherical. It's a pretty decent lens too. This particular Bessa model is the camera that launched quite a few "new" rangefinder users into the market, since it, and its lenses, were priced sooo affordably compared to Leica M-series stuff. It doesn't have the design panache of a camera from the house of Leitz, but it does have a certain "form follows function" type of very basic, simple design. Nothing fancy...mechanically-timed shutter, speeds B and 1- 1/1000 second, folding angled crank rewind, hinged back, 1/125 X-synch speed, and manually switchable, top-deck mounted finder frameline selector that has three settings:75 on the left, and 50mm on the right, and in the middle, the paired 35/90 bright-line pairing, all with automatic parallax correction. "Understated simplicity and functionality".
> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=16955"/>
> the Bessa-R



You would love the Epson Rd1....  I do have some regrets selling it


----------



## Ysarex

Sold one of these and 3 lenses when I switched to digital. That 28mm Biogon was one of best lenses ever.

Joe


----------



## Derrel

usayit said:
			
		

> You would love the Epson Rd1....  I do have some regrets selling it



So, what are your thoughts on say, an M8 digital? I can't see my way clear to an M9, having just spent a wad on a new body and two more lenses, but...M8 prices are pretty good these days...


----------



## usayit

The M8 was an good first attempt at digital for Leica.   I still use it quite a bit as a backup to my M9.  Issues I have with it include IR sensitivity (which I turned into an advantage by using it for IR) and the crop sensor.   IQ is great but I think that's more of a factor of the lenses rather than the body.    It also tends to start showing banding at high ISOs.  Handling wise, its feels very much like a slightly thicker M7.  The files it produces process very well which is why mine does get used quite a bit.  The M9 improves on the M8 in almost every way.  

The RD1 was a very enjoyable and unique experience still yet to be replicated by any camera I have ever used.   Its the closest to a mechanical classic w/ a digital sensor shoehorned into the film plane.   (Even has a film winder still)  In fact you can operate it without the LCD quite easily as most of the analog controls are still there.  As you can immediately tell from pictures of the Epson, it is based on the Voigtlander rangefinders which is why I think you would like it.   I couldn't justify keeping it because I took delivery on the M9... it required mental context switching, only 28-35-50 frame lines... short base length, different batteries didn't make it a good backup to the Leica M9 even though a great design in its own right.

The M9 is the camera that should have been Leica's first digital.  The killer with Leica is that its the optics that is much more interesting.... and they have skyrocketed ever since the world economy turned.   Lucky for me, I got pretty much all the optics that I wanted when they were still relatively "affordable" (for lack of a better term).  Most of my lenses sell on the market for significantly more than I paid for them...  but ... it would take an act of desperation for me give up my M8/M9 + system of lenses.



There is a lot shared between the Epson RD-1 and the Voigtlander on which the mechanicals are based on:


----------



## Sw1tchFX

I shot a roll through an M6 tonight with the 50 f/2 summicron.



Everytime I wanted to focus the picture it was like this


----------



## gsgary

usayit said:
			
		

> The M8 was an good first attempt at digital for Leica.   I still use it quite a bit as a backup to my M9.  Issues I have with it include IR sensitivity (which I turned into an advantage by using it for IR) and the crop sensor.   IQ is great but I think that's more of a factor of the lenses rather than the body.    It also tends to start showing banding at high ISOs.  Handling wise, its feels very much like a slightly thicker M7.  The files it produces process very well which is why mine does get used quite a bit.  The M9 improves on the M8 in almost every way.
> 
> The RD1 was a very enjoyable and unique experience still yet to be replicated by any camera I have ever used.   Its the closest to a mechanical classic w/ a digital sensor shoehorned into the film plane.   (Even has a film winder still)  In fact you can operate it without the LCD quite easily as most of the analog controls are still there.  As you can immediately tell from pictures of the Epson, it is based on the Voigtlander rangefinders which is why I think you would like it.   I couldn't justify keeping it because I took delivery on the M9... it required mental context switching, only 28-35-50 frame lines... short base length, different batteries didn't make it a good backup to the Leica M9 even though a great design in its own right.
> 
> The M9 is the camera that should have been Leica's first digital.  The killer with Leica is that its the optics that is much more interesting.... and they have skyrocketed ever since the world economy turned.   Lucky for me, I got pretty much all the optics that I wanted when they were still relatively "affordable" (for lack of a better term).  Most of my lenses sell on the market for significantly more than I paid for them...  but ... it would take an act of desperation for me give up my M8/M9 + system of lenses.
> 
> There is a lot shared between the Epson RD-1 and the Voigtlander on which the mechanicals are based on:



There is no DSLR that can match the colors that come out of the M9


----------



## Compaq

I'll venture to claim that shooting with old rangefinders has little to do with great image quality compared to full frame digital. I use it for the process, the feeling of creating a photograph, knowing every old rangefinder has a history of its own.


----------



## Helen B

I've always liked using rangefinders, and I still have and use quite a few of them: 2 M6; 2 M7; 2 Mamiya Press Universals (one being chopped); 2 Stereo Realists (3.5 and 2.8); Mamiya 7 II; Plaubel Makina 67 & W67; converted Polaroid 110B; Vitessa L and a Bessa II relensed (and a 5x4 MPP S.92 which has a rangefinder and is fully usable hand-held). I've had and sold a Zorki 4; M2, CL; CLE; Mamiya Super 23; an Autorange and a Ricoh something-or-other. It's difficult for me to separate 'beauty' from function, but I always liked the Autorange and the Bessa II, possibly because they are so small yet produce such big negs (6x9). Of the 35 mm cameras the CL and the M2 might be my favourites, possibly because I sold them. Here's the Bessa, with its Nikkor:


----------



## SamSpade1941

Helen B said:


> I've always liked using rangefinders, and I still have and use quite a few of them: 2 M6; 2 M7; 2 Mamiya Press Universals (one being chopped); 2 Stereo Realists (3.5 and 2.8); Mamiya 7 II; Plaubel Makina 67 & W67; converted Polaroid 110B; Vitessa L and a Bessa II relensed (and a 5x4 MPP S.92 which has a rangefinder and is fully usable hand-held). I've had and sold a Zorki 4; M2, CL; CLE; Mamiya Super 23; an Autorange and a Ricoh something-or-other. It's difficult for me to separate 'beauty' from function, but I always liked the Autorange and the Bessa II, possibly because they are so small yet produce such big negs (6x9). Of the 35 mm cameras the CL and the M2 might be my favourites, possibly because I sold them. Here's the Bessa, with its Nikkor:




I love Mamiya 6 Folders they are just cooler than cool.  The Mamiya Universal Press is cool also but for different reasons , its like a swiss army knife.   I have actually looked for a Universal Press of my own a few times but they have went up in demand again it seems, for a while they were not very desirable. I would ultimately like to have a Mamiya 7 Rangefinder.


----------



## The Barbarian

Leica IIIa, I think.


----------



## The Barbarian

Contax IIa:


----------



## The Barbarian

Voigtlander Prominent with 1.5 Nokton.    Weird beast, with focusing by the left knob on the top plate, but it takes pretty good pictures.   If you want to get a Leica collector to hyperventilate, show him a Nokton without showing him the mount.   Those rare ones with leica mounts are very, very desirable.


----------



## gsgary

The Barbarian said:


> Contax IIa:
> View attachment 17097



Is this the model Capa is alledged to have used on D-Day ?


----------



## Tuffythepug

The Kodak "Retina" on the right is  semi-sexy.  not like a classic Leica but it has it's charms


----------



## Ysarex




----------



## Ysarex

Tuffythepug said:


> The Kodak "Retina" on the right is  semi-sexy.  not like a classic Leica but it has it's charms




Tuffy, that Retina can get pretty sexy if you dress it up right.

Joe


----------

